# Corvette 5 speed finished pictures.



## vincev (Sep 27, 2013)

Heres the finished pics GT


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 27, 2013)

*Nice!*

That is a great looking bike!


----------



## popmachines (Sep 27, 2013)

*Very nice*

IF YOU EVER DECIDE TO SELL THIS BICYCLE GIVE ME A CALL  (419) 566-8401  Thanks Dave


----------



## vincev (Sep 27, 2013)

will do ,but not planning on yet.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 27, 2013)

*Wow*

That thing is gorgeous.great job.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 28, 2013)

*Very first issue*

Oh my goodness, that cleaned up really nice and it doesn’t look like the same Corvette! Excellent job Vince! And after years of waiting, that first issue 5 speed got the attention it deserves. 
I see a dealer’s sticker on the seat tube, where did that Corvette start out at?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice work.  Beautiful vette!


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 28, 2013)

you did a fantastic job cleaning it up.i hope you plan on keeping it for a while.


----------



## vincev (Sep 30, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> Oh my goodness, that cleaned up really nice and it doesn’t look like the same Corvette! Excellent job Vince! And after years of waiting, that first issue 5 speed got the attention it deserves.
> I see a dealer’s sticker on the seat tube, where did that Corvette start out at?




GT,cant make out the name of the bike store.There was only a name,no address  and it fell apart during cleanup.


----------



## Boris (Sep 30, 2013)

It's ugly. I hate it!


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 30, 2013)

Vince, As much as Dave's gonna hate to hear it, YOU are the Master when it comes to cleaning up bikes.  Great job, looks really nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 30, 2013)

That is one fabulous looking bike! Never had a 5 speed, too cool. Guessing it is a '61 or '62? ...chipped starburst badge, I've got one just like it 
I'd definitely like to know if/when you decide to part with it 

Darcie


----------



## vincev (Oct 1, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Vince, As much as Dave's gonna hate to hear it, YOU are the Master when it comes to cleaning up bikes.  Great job, looks really nice!!!!!!!!




Thank you Gary! DID YA READ THAT YA CREEP FROM PORTLAND ??? Actually I take the whole bike apart and work on each piece and try to get it to look the best it can.When its put back together it is as good as it can get.Occasionally I replace a part with the same in better condition .


----------

